# 75 gal first planted tank



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

I started this in November 2016. It's now July 2017. I'm so pleased with the outcome, fish are doing great!
It can use some trimming though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Nice.
Couple of questions so we get an idea of how the tank is operating.

Substrate?
Lighting?
Nutrient routine?


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Substrate is Special Kitty cat litter (clay),
Lighting is an Aqueon led timed light. 
Nutrient is EI. Every other day and liquid on opposite days. Water is from our well, bypassing the softener. I do a 50% water change each week and have 2 filters a hob aquaclear 110 and a Fluval 406. I have a co2 setup as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Any algae set back since start up?

Co2?


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

I started co2 in Dec. In Feb I had a small outbreak and bba. It seemed to resolve on its own. I do have a small amount of what I think is bba? I have a HN pleco, 2 Siamese algae eaters and 5 panda Codie's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Bn pleco and cories lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

